# Yet another...



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I keep hearing that this friday, the 9th will be a large protest...AGAIN. Has anyone else heard this? I am so sick of waiting on Fridays to see what will happen...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

charleen said:


> I keep hearing that this friday, the 9th will be a large protest...AGAIN. Has anyone else heard this? I am so sick of waiting on Fridays to see what will happen...


don't worry about it - - - all hot air - - - smoke and mirrors


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont have the full story yet, (knowing our drivers pobably will not get it either) but major disruption on the Ismalia road today with diversions due to revolting peasants or such with blockades & burning tyres on the road by Ramadan 10th city.
See if theres owt in t'paper manana


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> I dont have the full story yet, (knowing our drivers pobably will not get it either) but major disruption on the Ismalia road today with diversions due to revolting peasants or such with blockades & burning tyres on the road by Ramadan 10th city.
> See if theres owt in t'paper manana


I drove past the Ismaila demo today - about 50 people then the Police turned up.

storm in a teacup

didnt see any burning tyres - I'll look in the morning for signs of Debris.

Lanason - Expat news - 10th Ramadan - I would be a rubbish reporter cant make a mountain out of a molehill


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mnnn, dont get too excited about this kind of thing anymore...The little boy has shouted "WOLF" just once too often lately...


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

*Protest planned for Friday in Egypt* 
*The Egyptian Gazette*
Saturday, September 3, 2011 05:25:19 PM

MosBros not joining in


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Had the driver interogated today by my HSE man- Yep as usual cant get a story right, small protest by striking workers, 
Should have known better than to beleive him


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Mahalla textile workers (largest public owned factory in Egypt) will go on open-ended strike this Saturday. IMO is only a matter of time until we see a general strike. Should be fun.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

it's my understanding that there will be protests every friday now until the election... they stopped for ramadan.

at least, i know that the salafi sheikhs are encouraging their "followers" to go down to tahrir.


----------

